# Losing he who made their life possible - CHRISTIE BLATCHFORD



## GAP (24 Sep 2008)

An excellent article that needs to be out there.....

 Losing he who made their life possible
A soldier reflects on the fallen comrade whose efforts taught him to seize every day
 CHRISTIE BLATCHFORD cblatchford@globeandmail.com September 10, 2008
Article Link

They got married on June 21, 2008, two years to the day his legs were blown to bits and he almost died. It was a deliberate choice. 

"Reclaiming the day," is how Corporal Ryan Elrick puts it.

He survived, and ever since has felt the obligation to live fully, completely. He feels it more acutely now. This afternoon, a flag-draped casket carrying 36-year-old Sergeant Prescott Shipway - called "Ship" by most - returns to Canadian Forces Base Trenton.

It was Sgt. Shipway, along with Master Corporal Chuck Prodnick and a couple of other soldiers, who saved his life, not that Cpl. Elrick remembers. But he has pieced together what happened from what those who were there have told him, and he knows.

It was important enough to thank them that he insisted on going out to the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry lines in Edmonton in late August, 2006, just two months after he'd lost his legs. He was still in hospital. He was in a wheelchair. He was deeply drugged, on morphine and ketamine both. His mom and dad were with him.

In the crowd of soldiers arriving from Afghanistan, he saw MCpl. Prodnick and Sgt. Shipway. They told him what happened. Cpl. Elrick says, "I hugged them. I told them I owe you guys a debt."

He has Shannon, who is studying to be a registered nurse. They have a dog, two cats, a car, and a house just down the street from where Cpl. Elrick works, and speaking of work, he has managed to stay in the military. He has an office job now, at the airbase in his home town of Winnipeg.

It isn't the infantry - nothing is - but the work is satisfying. Former Chief of Defence Staff Rick Hillier made him a promise that if there was work for a man with no legs to do, and for others like him, they would be able to stay in, and Cpl. Elrick has done that. There were some things left that he wanted to try, but as he says, "As a Plan B, it's definitely worked out.
More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Sep 2008)

Well done Cpl.!  



			
				Globe & Mail said:
			
		

> Former Chief of Defence Staff Rick Hillier made him a promise that if there was work for a man with no legs to do, and for others like him, they would be able to stay in, and Cpl. Elrick has done that.



Anybody heard anyone reiterate this approach in open sources since Niner-Cod left as CDS?


----------



## Wookilar (24 Sep 2008)

A gigantic BZ to Elric, and another BZ for Christie. 

Once again, she makes us human to the un-informed. Hope they read it.

Wook


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Jun 2011)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2011/06/13/18277381.html


*Soldier launches court challenge of military policy*

By Paul Turenne, QMI Agency


WINNIPEG — A local soldier who lost both legs in Afghanistan has launched a constitutional court challenge against a Canadian military policy that forces permanently injured members out of service because they aren't combat-ready.

Cpl. Ryan Elrick lost both legs after his armoured vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Afghanistan in June 2006.

Despite his injury, Elrick wanted to remain in the military, and was therefore re-trained to become an intelligence officer.

He got top secret security clearance, performed duties normally reserved for people two ranks above him, and was praised in his formal evaluations for his "outstanding leadership," "excellent military bearing," and "adherence to high Canadian Forces ethics and values."

Then, in July 2010, a review of Elrick's file deemed him unfit for service because the loss of his legs put him in violation of a section of the National Defence Act that states all Canadian Forces personnel must be eligible for all duties at all times.

A Canadian military policy, known as universality of service, confirms in writing this includes combat duties, therefore making Elrick and other injured soldiers ineligible to serve in any capacity.


Elrick was officially discharged from the military in March.

Elrick filed a lawsuit with Manitoba's Court of Queen's Bench earlier this month arguing the policy is discriminatory and violates the Canadian Charter of Rights and Freedoms.

He's seeking to have the policy declared unconstitutional, or alternatively, to have the court grant him a "constitutional exemption" so he can continue his military career.

Elrick declined to be interviewed when reached by QMI Agency Monday, but in his statement of claim, he writes the policy "perpetuates prejudice and stereotyping by asserting that a person is unqualified or unable to do the work required of them because of an irrelevant personal characteristic."

Elrick also asserts in the court claim that former Chief of Defence Staff Gen. (Ret.) Rick Hillier once personally assured him there would be a spot in the Forces for him despite his injuries.

The Department of National Defence has not yet filed its statement of defence, and was unavailable to comment Monday.

_Copyright © 2011, Canoe Inc. All rights reserved._


----------



## kawa11 (15 Jun 2011)

That's kind of disheartening  :-\


----------

